# String gauges for Architects tuning



## ikarus (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,

I am getting a 6 string guitar with 26,5 scale length and I want to set it up in the Architects tuning B F# F# B E G# C# (basically drop B with a low F#).

Does anybody use that tuning? Which string gauges do you use? What is a good starting point?


----------



## gnoll (Nov 19, 2018)

String tension calculator


----------



## Synllip (Nov 19, 2018)

12-60 should be good with 26.5” scale length.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't use that exact tuning, but my main guitar is in drop B. The gauges I use are 11, 15, 24 wound, 34, 44, 64. I would try gauges around there, but bump up the lowest string to at least a 70 or 74. 

What strings do you like for the tuning or tunings you play in normally?


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 20, 2018)

I use 12-60 for drop B on a 25.5 scale. The low F# depends on your preferences and your scale. As mentioned before, use a string tension calculator to find a gauge for the tension you want. Somewhere between 70 and 80 should be sufficient on 25.5 scale.

Edit: According to a recent interview, Josh recorded Holy Hell with a baritone LTD (27" ?)


----------



## lewis (Nov 20, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> I use 12-60 for drop B on a 25.5 scale. The low F# depends on your preferences and your scale. As mentioned before, use a string tension calculator to find a gauge for the tension you want. Somewhere between 70 and 80 should be sufficient on 25.5 scale.
> 
> Edit: According to a recent interview, *Josh recorded Holy Hell with a baritone LTD* (27" ?)



Yeah he confirmed that to me. Holy Hell is all 27 inch scale ltd with fishman fluence moderns.


----------



## ikarus (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey guys, thanks for the answers. 

I opted for 11 - 60 set and the 60 will be changed for a 70. 

I normally play 10 - 52 in drop C on a 25.5 guitar.


----------

